
Xiaomi’s “100W” quick charging goes from 0 to 100 in 17 minutes - tmd83
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/xiaomi-teases-worlds-fastest-charging-smartphone-with-100w-quick-charge/
======
eemil
I'm finding myself using slow charging more as batteries are harder to replace
these days.

Faster charging produces more heat, degrading lithium batteries faster. And
it's just unnecessary if you leave your phone to charge overnight.

I just hope there's an option in software to control the rate of charge in
Xiaomi's new phone. That would be the best of both worlds. It should default
to a conservative rate, and allow you to enable quick charging by tapping a
notification as you plug in.

